# Ported Sub Enclosure - Where should the port face?



## Libertyguy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Ported Sub - Where should the port face?*

Hey Guys:

Sorry for the noob question, but I have an 8" ported Alpine Type-R sub in my trunk, and i was wondering what direction would be best for it to face. I know each car is different and experimentation is the way to go, but i guess I'm really looking for a technical answer/description why. Anyone willing to provide this would be much appreciated. 

Currently, my sub (pictured below) is facing towards the rear end of the car with the port facing into the side of the trunk wall. Would there be any advantage to face the sub towards the back seat and have the port facing into the cavity of the trunk. I have a bit 10 with time alignement so all things being equal I was just curious if there may be any advantage to switching it. It is already plenty loud and rattling is at a minimal.

Cheers!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

doesnt really matter. as long as your port has proper clearance, that is what is important.

make sure you have at least the diameter of the port clearance at each end (internal and external)


----------



## Libertyguy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

so by proper clearance you mean there isn't anything directly blocking it? Because right now the port (which is rectangular in nature and built into the reinforcement of the enclosure's wall [2" x 6"]) is resting against the trunk wall.

So is clearance usually viewed as a few inches or simply that the air getting out of the port unrestricted however/wherever it is?

Lol, sorry for the "noobism" I've only purchase sealed boxs in my past.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ya, you dont want the port sitting right next to the trunk wall. on a 2 x 6 port you want somewhere around 2-3" of space between the port opening and any obstructions.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

If it's boundary loaded such as in a car the vent face direction makes no real difference.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

minbari said:


> ya, you dont want the port sitting right next to the trunk wall. on a 2 x 6 port you want somewhere around 2-3" of space between the port opening and any obstructions.


You CAN put it ALONG the trunk wall not blowing into it.

if it's along, the vent will end up being longer in reality. experimenting will be in order for this scenario....


----------



## Libertyguy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

For kicks  here is another angle. if you would, notice the side of the box that is at an adjacent angle to the side and top of the box...that is the actual size of the port, which is built into the box. (its on the other side facing the wall right now, but i just wanted you to see it). originally, I had the port facing this way, but was encouraged by an audio shop to face it into the trunk....but then I was not sure why and forgot to ask.

Now I'm not exactly sure what would be better, but I'll just have to experiment. 

It is just so time consuming to break out my AC RTA machine and set up the mic, listen, tweak, etc.. I'm guessing T/A will be slighly impacted if it is moved....so i might as well add that to my list, as i use a complicated T/A process involving switching the phase and listening.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I would try sticking it in the spare tire well if it fits and position it so the port is firing back. It should load better off the back wall/trunk, and prevent cancellation.


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like you are blocking the vent in the first picture. 

I'd suggest moving the box ~2" to the right along the wall but simply add some clearance to allow the vent to breathe. 

Jim


----------

